# Nocking an arrow



## Devarek (Jan 11, 2015)

I am a new archer entirely; I just recently purchased the PSE SNAKE 60" Recurve Bow. The salesman at Bass Pro told me to buy Blackout 5X Envy arrows; but he seemed disinterested in helping me to begin with. I went home and strung the bow, and the arrows do not even click onto the string. Am I doing something wrong? Are the arrows possibly too large to nock? 
All help is needed and appreciated.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Most nocks have a standard opening size. If they don't click onto the string there may be another problem.

Is your bowstring served? Do you have tied nocking point or a metal one? 

Where in Virginia do you live? I live in Gaithersburg, MD and may be able to recommend someone to help you in person.

Allen


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

:faint: THE KEY clue bass pro . get stuff from archery pros. like Lancaster. [sorry i could not help that] looks:archery:s like you got a personal invite to shoot w/ Allen.i would take him up on that if i were you. welcomw to A.T.


----------



## Devarek (Jan 11, 2015)

I do not have a serving on the string. Ive seen people who have added nothing to this exact bow and their arrows snap into place on the string just fine.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

All strings should have serving to protect your string from your fingers or tab. Your string will last much longer if it's served.

Also, I read your setup on your other thread and those arrows are not going to work well with your bow. I doubt that bass pro even sells the right arrows for you. As Mike suggested, call Lancaster Archery Supply to get the right arrows. Arrow spine, length and point weight are very important to recurve accuracy.

Allen


----------



## ria12 (Jan 17, 2015)

Ok thanks guys, much appreciated.


----------

